# Louisiana Arborist Question



## redheadwoodshed (May 25, 2012)

Can you take your study guide with you when you take the test?Does the test pretty much cover the entire guide?


----------



## boo (May 29, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Can you take your study guide with you when you take the test?Does the test pretty much cover the entire guide?



Nope, you can not take the study guide.
Hopefully you know more than the study guide teaches before taking the test.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (May 29, 2012)

boo said:


> Nope, you can not take the study guide.
> Hopefully you know more than the study guide teaches before taking the test.



Thanks!


----------



## Jed1124 (May 29, 2012)

Study guide? In Ct they give you about 25-30 books they call reference materials and also say aborculture 101 would be helpful. I'd kill for a study guide


----------



## redheadwoodshed (May 30, 2012)

Each state has different rules.I was hoping for an answer from a LA arborist who had taken the test there.From what I read on the state website, they seem mostly concerned with pruning practices.I was wondering how much of tree biology and all would be on the test.


----------



## shongaloo (Sep 17, 2012)

Where could I find one of the Louisiana Arborist Study Guides @ ?


----------



## thepheniox (Sep 17, 2012)

It is not a state test. The id portion should be local trees. Other than that most of the info is found in the isa study guide. You can order though their website. There is also a contact number on the website. They will explain everything to you.


----------



## shongaloo (Sep 17, 2012)

Yall will have to forgive me im new to this, so would it be in my best intrest to call LA Ag & Forestry Comm. and ask them what the best route, because correct me if im wrong but I thought it was a State test for State Lic.?


----------



## thepheniox (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry I thought the original question was for the isa certified arborist test. I live north of the border and don't really know state rules.


----------



## thepheniox (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry I thought the original question was for the isa certified arborist test. I live north of the border and don't really know state rules.


----------



## shongaloo (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks I appreciate I finally found the Ag Dept. that could lead me in the right direction, and yea there is a state test for a state lic. news to me.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Sep 17, 2012)

Here in Louisiana, you have to be State licensed to do any tree work. Louisiana doesn't accept an ISA certification. Just a week or so after Isaac in the Parish I live in officials began booting out of town tree guys. Good if you live here. Not good if your out of state.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Sep 17, 2012)

ClimbMIT said:


> Here in Louisiana, you have to be State licensed to do any tree work. Louisiana doesn't accept an ISA certification. Just a week or so after Isaac in the Parish I live in officials began booting out of town tree guys. Good if you live here. Not good if your out of state.



So maybe you can answer my original question.I got the study package from the State.Can I bring the book or do I have to remember all that biology to pass the test?Thanks.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Sep 18, 2012)

You can not bring the book. I took the test last year and it was hand written. My test had maybe 4 or 5 questions on Tree Biology. Examples; cambium, xylem, phloem-know their location in the trunk and what they do. As far as tree identification maybe two questions. Simple stuff, I don't think it is hard like the ISA. I haven't taken ISA yet but hope to before the end of this year. PM me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Sep 24, 2012)

ClimbMIT said:


> You can not bring the book. I took the test last year and it was hand written. My test had maybe 4 or 5 questions on Tree Biology. Examples; cambium, xylem, phloem-know their location in the trunk and what they do. As far as tree identification maybe two questions. Simple stuff, I don't think it is hard like the ISA. I haven't taken ISA yet but hope to before the end of this year. PM me if you have anymore questions.



Thanks, I think I could pass it, I just get nervous about test.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Sep 24, 2012)

I was nervous too. Don't sweat it man! Just study hard and give it your best. I wrote definitions of words several times to help me remember. That really helps me. Practice quizes too. Do all of those. You do that and you will be fine.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Oct 1, 2012)

ClimbMIT said:


> I was nervous too. Don't sweat it man! Just study hard and give it your best. I wrote definitions of words several times to help me remember. That really helps me. Practice quizes too. Do all of those. You do that and you will be fine.



Thanks, I've been doing that.I'm going to schedule the test when I get home this time.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Oct 3, 2012)

Know you can do it


----------



## sitoamir (Jan 27, 2013)

*Exam*

Do you remember how many questions were on the exam. 

I have the study guide just wondering if the question are general or specific.

Thank you 





ClimbMIT said:


> You can not bring the book. I took the test last year and it was hand written. My test had maybe 4 or 5 questions on Tree Biology. Examples; cambium, xylem, phloem-know their location in the trunk and what they do. As far as tree identification maybe two questions. Simple stuff, I don't think it is hard like the ISA. I haven't taken ISA yet but hope to before the end of this year. PM me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## wottiv (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought the study guide on cd, and put it on my iPod and listened to that as much as possible. I also wrote all the questions and words with definitions on flash cards. I would go through those flash cards 2-5 times a day, shuffling all the cards between every session. The study guide is good, but it takes more than just knowing the study guide to do well on the test. Like they say, you can pass with a 72%... But who is going to feel good about that? I have not taken a test in years, and was seriously panicked when I sat down at the computer. I felt like all my answers were wrong and I was going to fail. I went back through the test once I completed it and realized I did better than I thought initially. I finished with an hour to spare and got an 86%, which is amazing, considering how I was feeling about it initially. You will do fine, I am sure- just don't panic like I did!


----------



## ClimbMIT (Jan 29, 2013)

For the Louisiana State License exam which is different than the ISA Certification. La State exam was hand written and about 25 questions. Don't panic it was allot easier than I thought after I stopped panicking. LSU website has percentages of what is on the test. Same test materials for ISA.


----------

